# Peppa keeps sneezing.



## riskyourrisk (Oct 12, 2014)

Hey guys, I have a problem. For a few months, my budgie keeps sneezing every 30 seconds when I take her out of the cage and she gets on me. She will keep sneezing for a few minutes and then she will stop/rarely sneeze. She doesn't have a runny nose but when she sneezing some liquid comes out (I don't know if it's mucus or saliva). She doesn't seem moody or anything (except her desire to shred anything she sees ). Also she is really happy when I take her out (in the cage, ofc) on a sunny day.


----------



## riskyourrisk (Oct 12, 2014)

Here's a picture, also she is moody sometimes and she bites us and gets scared of us but then there are some times when she wants to get out of the cage and fly on everyone and hop from one person to another :3.


----------



## Teddscau (Jun 27, 2012)

Hmm. My boy, Ziggy, is sensitive to dust and other particles. Like, it isn't uncommon for him to have sneezing fits while eating, preening, or shredding soft wood.

Maybe something similar is happening to your girl? Are you wearing colone, aftershave, hair gel, etc. that she might find irritating? Perhaps when you reach in the cage to take her out (you didn't mention how you get her from her cage to your hand or whatever), some dander from the bottom of the cage is stirred up and irritates her nose? Something must be irritating her nose when she leaves her cage.

As for the liquid that comes out when she sneezes, it's probably nothing. On the rare occasions my kids have sneezed on me, they spray me with saliva or mucous.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Peppa is a gorgeous little girl! I agree that if she isn't sick, and everything is normal otherwise, something must be irritating her nose. Or maybe she's sensitive to something in particular--can budgies have "allergies"? Maybe it's dander, wood dust, perfume, etc. like Robyn suggested. Hope she feels less "sneezy" soon


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

She is an adorable little budgie...hope her sneezing episodes are soon over.


----------



## Penzance (May 17, 2015)

I think Peppa is a georgious young lady, you must be very proud of her! I agree that you should not be overly concerned with the sneezing - I have often experienced this, funnily enough only with hens. I think you only need be concerned if the discharge with it, or streaming from her nose is thick and excessive along with withdrawn behaviour. Doesn't sound like that to me though.

As for the biting sometimes and loving other times, it sounds like the temperament of many hens I have known! Little mood changes are not at all uncommon, particularly with the girls.

She is a lovely bird - would love to see more pics!


----------

